# .AVI et IPAD



## juan66 (3 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai l'intention d'acheter un ipad lors de sa sortie en France. Je possède actuellement un macbook unibody, mais lors de mes multiples déplacements, je le trouve un peu encombrant et lourd. 
Je m'en servirai entre autre pour regarder des films et séries, qui sont pour la majeure partie des .AVI.

Est-ce que l'ipad sait lire les .AVI?
Au contraire, faut-il les convertir avant de les visionner?

Autre question concernant la gestion des fichiers :
Du genre, j'arrive chez un ami et je veux récupérer des fichiers présents sur son ordi : il peut me les transférer comme si il les mettait sur une clef usb?
Ou bien pour tout ajout de fichier, il faut une synchronisation avec itunes?
D'avance merci.


----------



## Gr2goire (3 Mai 2010)

Salut !

Si j'en crois ce que dit le site d'Apple :

_Vidéo H.264 jusqu'à 720p, 30 images par seconde, profil de référence jusqu'au niveau 3.1 avec son au format AAC-LC jusqu'à 160 Kbits/s, 48 kHz, audio stéréo aux formats .m4v, .mp4 et .mov ; vidéo MPEG-4, jusqu'à 2,5 Mbits/s, 640 par 480 pixels, 30 images par seconde, profil simple avec audio AAC-LC jusqu'à 160 Kbits/s, 48 kHz, audio stéréo aux formats .m4v, .mp4 et .mov ; Motion JPEG (M-JPEG) jusqu'à 35 Mbits/s, 1 280 par 720 pixels, 30 images par seconde, audio au format uLAW, audio stéréo PCM au format .avi_

Et pour la synchro je dirais que c'est obligatoire à la manière d'un iPod Touch. (Mais à vérifier)


----------



## juan66 (4 Mai 2010)

Merci de ton passage, mais je ne comprends pas trop : "audio stéréo PCM au format .avi"
Soit, si dans tous les cas faut passer par une synchronisation pour ajouter un fichier, se sera sans moi, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt d'un produit nomade qui nécessite un ordinateur pour une action aussi simpliste. Si la gestion des fichiers est du même niveau que celle d'un iphone, quel intérêt?


----------



## Dagui (4 Mai 2010)

Pour tes vidéos, tu dois forcément les convertir (en mpg, en .mov ou autres formats supportés par un iPod/iPhone/iPad et donc iTunes). Une simple recherche Google, t'affichera pas mal de solutions pour convertir tes vidéos. Perso j'utilises HandBrake qui propose en plus des formats prédéfinis pour différents supports tels iPhone, PSP, &#63743;TV etc.

Ensuite pour le transfert de fichiers : oui, comme tout produit avec iPhone OS, la fonction utiliser en tant que clé USB n'est toujours pas disponible (c'est un comble, mais c'est stratéfique pour le moment de la part d'Apple). Donc tu dois forcément passer par iTunes. Donc, te balader avec ton ordi et/ou gérer ta synchro iPad de façon manuelle, pour pas avoir des pertes de fichiers entre bibliothèques différentes.
Et encore, je n'ai pas essayé la synchro manuelle avec plusieurs bibliothèques iTunes. Surtout si en plus l'un de vous deux, ton pote ou toi, avez le malheur de ne pas avoir le même OS sur vos ordi. Genre tu utilise ton mac avec ton iPad, et ton pote a un PC Windows, je crains que ça ne se complique. Encore une fois, ce cas de figure ne m'est pas encore arrivé, donc ce n'est que supposition, basée sur mon utilisation d'iPod nano (pour le mode clé USB en plus). Sur un iPod non iPhone OS, le firmware est formaté Mac OS ou Windows, du coup des re-formatages sont nécessaires si on passe de Mac vers Windows. Pour les produits iPhone OS je n'ai pas encore été confronté à ça.

À la longue, à voir si tu ne préfères pas utiliser les outils d'accès aux fichiers multimédias de ton Mac en streaming, via ton iPad. Des apps du genre AirVideo fonctionnent pas mal, si la conversion de vidéos te porte sur les nerfs. C'est le logiciel qui se charge de la conversion à la volée, pour te l'afficher sur ton iPad/iPhone. Et du coup, pas besoin d'énormément d'espace de stockage, vu que tes vidéos restent sur ton Mac. Parce que sincèrement j'ai l'iPad 16Go, et... c'est très vite rempli si tu comptes mettre tes films dessus. Et l'écran est tel que l'on peut se faire plaise avec des vidéos de bonne qualité (et donc assez lourds).

Mais en tout cas, je ne peux que t'encourager à t'en prendre un, l'autonomie est géniale, donc tu ne sera pas bloqué par ça dans tes films, et le potentiel de l'iPad est énorme.


----------



## juan66 (4 Mai 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse complète. En effet, son autonomie, son poids et sa taille m'intéressent énormément, et je trouve dommage que ce produit ne prenne pas en charge des choses aussi basique que la lecture de .AVI, ou bien qu'il n'y est pas une fonction aussi  pratique et nécessaire que l'ajout de fichiers. Ce serait quand même intéressant de pouvoir par exemple envoyer ou recevoir des fichiers par un simple branchement sur un port usb.
Peut être des aplis dédiées sortiront.


----------



## KevinTran (5 Mai 2010)

Le format avi supporté est du motion-jpg, c'est à dire qu'il accepte les films issus d'un appareil photo.

Pour les .avi correspondant à des divx il ne les lit pas, on est censé avoir acheté les films sur l'iTunes store ou avoir fait un import dans iTunes des DVDs que l'on a... politique compréhensible mais il y a des alternatives, comme Handbrake déjà cité et très efficace.


----------



## juan66 (6 Mai 2010)

OK, Merci pour handbrake, j'ai testé ce matin, à défaut de posséder un ipad, j'ai essayé sur l'iphone, c'est vraiment simple d'utilisation, et le résultat sur l'iphone est sympa. Manque plus que ce logiciel dispose de la fonction conversion pour ipad, comme il a pour iphone, ipod, appleTv, et se sera vraiment sympa.


----------



## mashgau (7 Juillet 2010)

Il existe des applis (yxplayer par exemple, oplayer aussi) qui savent lire des divx sans conversion dans le format souhaité par Apple. Ça fonctionne bien, et c'est très pratique.


----------



## samoussa (7 Juillet 2010)

Oplayer HD fonctionne a merveille, via iTunes ou en wifi


----------



## salamander (7 Juillet 2010)

Yxplayer est une catastrophe, je l'ai acheté et je suis carrément déçu....


----------



## mashgau (8 Juillet 2010)

Pourquoi ? Il fonctionne bien chez moi ...


----------



## salamander (8 Juillet 2010)

Moi selon les fichiers avi, sa rame beaucoup, la fluidité n'est pas géniale, et le déplacement dans les vidéos fait souvent planter la lecture. Dans tous les cas le résultat est largement moins bon qu'un fichier transformé avec handbrake..peut être qu'au fil des mises a jour la qualité sera meilleure.


----------



## ikeke (9 Juillet 2010)

salamander a dit:


> Moi selon les fichiers avi, sa rame beaucoup, la fluidité n'est pas géniale, et le déplacement dans les vidéos fait souvent planter la lecture. Dans tous les cas le résultat est largement moins bon qu'un fichier transformé avec handbrake..peut être qu'au fil des mises a jour la qualité sera meilleure.



J'ai constaté également ce genre de souci de saccades sur les divx lourds. Le pire étant si je passe l'ipad en veille et que je relance ensuite le divx. Dans ce cas, de temps a autre, le son est haché et obligation de rebooter l'ipad pour récupérer un visionnage correct ( quitter l'appli et la relancer ne corrigeant pas le souci sur le film impacté). Néanmoins cette app a un fort potentiel et sera vraiment au top s'ils arrivent a optimiser les perfs.


----------



## mashgau (9 Juillet 2010)

Ah ok, je comprend mieux. On est d'accord ce n'est pas encore 100% au point, mais de là à dire que c'est catastrophique ... 

Est-ce que oplayer fonctionne mieux ? Je n'ai pas encore lâché mes 3 et qq pour le tester sachant que j'ai déjà yxplayer ...


----------



## leowild1986 (9 Juillet 2010)

Concernant l'échange de fichier USB, je conseille Goodreader (et oui, encore et toujours ce fameux Goodreader...). Il permet non seulement de transférer des fichiers d'un PC vers l'iPad via Wifi, en entrant l'adresse IP que Goodreader fournit dans un navigateur ou mieux, en serveur, mais aussi via USB! Il suffit d'installer ce petit logiciel sur son ordi et connecter l'iPad. Le programme reconnaît immédiatement l'iPad et permet d'envoyer n'importe quoi dessus, sans passer par iTunes!


----------



## mactirelou (11 Juillet 2010)

Soit tu transforme ton avi ou autre en mp4 avec isquint ou tu as aussi iskysoft les deux sont gratuits


----------



## thbar (11 Juillet 2010)

mactirelou a dit:


> Soit tu transforme ton avi ou autre en mp4 avec isquint ou tu as aussi iskysoft les deux sont gratuits



Pour regarder en streaming comme en offline (via itunes), installez AirVideo qui sait réencoder et ajouter à iTunes. C'est de loin la solution la plus simple que j'ai pu tester.


----------



## ikeke (12 Juillet 2010)

thbar a dit:


> Pour regarder en streaming comme en offline (via itunes), installez AirVideo qui sait réencoder et ajouter à iTunes. C'est de loin la solution la plus simple que j'ai pu tester.



Aucun souci de dé-synchro du son lors de la conversion Offline sur AIRVIDEO ? J'ai testé sur un film mais grosse dé-synchro en conversion Offline alors que la conversion Live ne présente pas ce souci.


----------



## S.Jobs (12 Juillet 2010)

Est ce que vous rencontrez des problèmes avec Oplayer HD?
Et avant de l'acheter quelqu'un peu m'expliquer comment transférer des fichier vidéo qu'Itunes ne reconnait pas (divx, avi...) ?


----------



## yoag (2 Février 2011)

KevinTran a dit:


> Le format avi supporté est du motion-jpg, c'est à dire qu'il accepte les films issus d'un appareil photo.
> 
> Pour les .avi correspondant à des divx il ne les lit pas, on est censé avoir acheté les films sur l'iTunes store ou avoir fait un import dans iTunes des DVDs que l'on a... politique compréhensible mais il y a des alternatives, comme Handbrake déjà cité et très efficace.



Bonjour à tous,
Je viens de me rendre compte en effet que mon iPad lit bel et bien les fichiers AVI qui viennent de mon appareil photo. 
Par contre mon pb c'est que si je transfère les vidéos directement de l'Apn ou de la carte SD vers l'iPad, tout se passe bien.
Mais si je tente de transférer ces mêmes fichier AVI depuis mon iMac sur iPhoto, il refuse de les prendre.
En gros si je vide mon APN sur mon iMac, que je les range ds iPhotos et qu'ensuite je synchronise mes photos et videos sur mon iPad, il prends les photos mais pas les vidéos.
Pourtant il s'agit tjs de vidéos au format AVI.
Je ne comprends pas.
Et Vous ?
Ps : Je précise tout de même que j'ai bien coché la case "inclure les vidéos" ds iTune.
Cela aurait été trop simple hein ???


----------



## Ordha (4 Mars 2011)

yoag a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je viens de me rendre compte en effet que mon iPad lit bel et bien les fichiers AVI qui viennent de mon appareil photo.
> Par contre mon pb c'est que si je transfère les vidéos directement de l'Apn ou de la carte SD vers l'iPad, tout se passe bien.
> Mais si je tente de transférer ces mêmes fichier AVI depuis mon iMac sur iPhoto, il refuse de les prendre.
> ...



J'ai exactement le même problème et ça commence à m'agacer... Je continue à chercher une solution mais pour le moment


----------



## Dagui (5 Mars 2011)

Le plus simple pour vous deux serait d'utiliser une des app cité dans ce fil (oPlayerHD ou lite, cineXplayer, VLC...) si vous n'avez pas envie de passer par une conversion un peu longue (handbrake ou autre).

Les apps comme cineXplayer permettent de transférer directement les vidéos autres que celles supportés en standard par iTunes/iOS. Et le transfert est tout simple.
Une fois iTunes ouvert et votre iPad reconnu, vous allez dans l'onglet Apps de la fenêtre de synchronisation. Vous descendez tout en bas, et là vous avez une partie "Partage de fichiers" avec une liste de vos apps qui permettent de partager des fichiers. Vous sélectionnez celle qui vous intéresse et vous cliquez sur le bouton "Ajouter..." Vous allez récupérer la vidéo/fichier que vous voulez ajouter à votre iPad et le transfert se fait en quelques secondes.

Et pour les supprimer vous pouvez aussi passer par là, mais comme il n'y a pas de bouton supprimer mais juste l'option "enregistrer" pour par exemple enregistrer le fichier créé sur son iPad vers son ordi. Donc pour supprimer un fichier, vous le sélectionnez, et sur mac vous utilisez le raccourci clavier "cmd+<-" (la touches cmd ou &#63743; et la touche flèche retour/supprimer.) Sur PC je pense que ça doit être la touche "suppr." mais c'est une supposition.


----------

